# Vibratory Stimulation



## pprice@urologic-consultants.com (Feb 20, 2014)

Our doctor did vibratory stimulation, the doctor stimulated the patient's glands of penis until he ejaculated, in our office for infertility patient. Wondering what the appropriate code would be so we can collect from the patient?


----------



## nateich (Feb 20, 2014)

Looking thru CPT I found 55870 Electroejaculation; Description:_ physician uses an electrovibratory device that stimulates ejaculation. The electrostimulator probe is placed in the rectum and positioned adjacent to the prostate gland and a current of electricity is passed....the stimulation excites the nerves of the area, causing ejaculation._

NOTE from Urology Coding Companion: This procedure is typically used for patients with paralysis.

Suggestion: 55870 with a -52? Thoughts?


----------



## pprice@urologic-consultants.com (Feb 24, 2014)

I did see that code however did not think it would apply since the doctor is not stimulating the rectum. Can modifier 52 be used if a different part of the body is effected? I thought it was only if a doctor stopped a part of the procedure?


----------



## nateich (Feb 26, 2014)

My thought process was the using the 55870-52 based on the end result of procedure. The physician just performed it a different way, hence -52. 
An unlisted code is the other option and compare to 55870 fee. The claim will deny and then you will have to appeal by submitting medical records.


----------

